# Help Required for SAGEM Mobile



## PraKs (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi all
 I need a bit of guidance.

 I am getting one offer in which with 21 inch Flat Screen TV the Showroom is giving SAGEM Mobile free ( I need to pay 900 Rs Extra )

 Can any one Tell me How is the model SAGEM ( MY-X3 ) ?

  Can anyone help me in this regard ? as I have to pay MRP of TV to get this Cell free .. is this really worth it ?

   How are the features of SAGEM mobile Model - MY-X3

   I will be really thankfull to all of u 

  Bye, God Bless u.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 9, 2004)

My friend has a sagem mobile ...
Dunno which build..

but it is really cool!!!! almost All the features of the modern phones like Camera, gprs, mp3 ringtones & player are included in it...
And it costs really less too...


----------



## gdawe5 (Mar 4, 2008)

I know this thread is quite old, but MyX3-2 is probably the most suitable for you now?


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 4, 2008)

^^You thought he would wait for 3years so that you could reply before he buys it. Was there any need to open that thread again


----------

